# Bargain Book Finds: July 2010



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the June 2010 bargain book thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,25816.0.html

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## RyanMWilliams (May 28, 2010)

This isn't any one particular book, but Smashwords is having their summer sale this month with quite a few books discounted 25%-100% off.


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Patricia Rice, MAGIC MAN, $4.99 at Book View Cafe


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just finished reading this one and it was pretty darn good! A bit of suspended disbelief was required at moments, but that's what I read fiction for, right?



Only 79 cents at the moment, get it while it lasts! =)


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know if this one has been listed previously. I read this a long time ago in DTB and liked it a lot


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I read a really good one free from Smashwords. 

It's called "The Mating" by Nicky Charles 

I don't see it on amazon at all. It's a werewolf story with mystery and politices. I quite enjoyed it and there are lots of really good reviews for it. I recommend it for PNR or Urban Fantasy fans!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

A real bargain is Lonely is the Soldier by our own Jeffry Hepple.











All books by Jeff are incredible.

This one is not only one of his best it is his latest.

And it is a perfect read for this Fourth of July.

At $2.99, you cannot beat it.

Just sayin....


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I once saw this for $9.99, but it's now only $0.99. I don't know how long this will last - so get it quick.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I know I know -- no extra comments in the threads -- maybe Betsy or Ann can cut/paste this into Lisa's post if you want, in order to confirm her price comment.

Frost Moon was definitely $9.99 previously, I bought it for that in March.  Good debut book from a new author, something a bit different in the urban/paranormal arena, well worth the current 99 cent price for those who like those kinds of books.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

The Wooden Sword by Lynn Abbey is now available in essentially all ebook formats (including drm-free Mobi for Kindle) for $5. It was published in DTB form in 1991 by Ace. It is now available directly from the author at:

http://www.closed-circle.net/WhereItsAt/?page_id=5

This is a link to the cover picture:

http://lynnabbey.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/WoodenSword_Cover_Final.jpg

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Quarry in the Middle, by Max Allan Collins, $2.99

Max Allan Collins has a whole slew of gritty detective thrillers, and I'm a big fan of them, especially his historical books set in the 1930s and 1940s. I haven't read this book yet (though I purchased it as soon as I saw it available on Kindle), but it should be a good if not deep read.

For a really good read, dig up copies of "True Crime", "True Detective" and "The Million Dollar Wound". Great trilogy, but only available in DTB so far.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

The rest of F. Paul Wilson's promised back list (3 more back in the June bargain thread) - all for $2.99 each:


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

LisaW. said:


> I'm pretty sure I once saw this for $9.99, but it's now only $0.99. I don't know how long this will last - so get it quick.


Just checked this one. It is back to $9.99.


----------



## soesposito (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been looking for a good paranormal mystery and found one last night for only .99 I'd thought I'd share:

AND ALONG CAME A DEMON by Linda Welch

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/1176

It really sucked me in, great so far!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

soesposito said:


> I've been looking for a good paranormal mystery and found one last night for only .99 I'd thought I'd share:
> 
> AND ALONG CAME A DEMON by Linda Welch
> 
> ...


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

My first time to try this... here are (hopefully) two pre-orders for $.99 each.

By Christine Feehan -- Dark series





















(I got it to work. Woo Hoo!)


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Those look like they're short stories


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

The Pirate and the Puritan by Mary Clayton has been reduced to 2.14 
I saw it posted on an amazon thread that it had been reduced to just above $4, and when I checked it had been reduced again to 2.14, so I grabbed it. Been watching this one for a while trying to decide if I wanted to pay $6 for it. 

I'm on my phone so can't link the page, but will check back later to update. Unless some sweetheart feels up to editing in a link before then.

Valeri 











_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I can't believe I only paid 99 cents for Waiting for Spring by R.J. Keller.  It's wonderful.  Worth $9.99 any day.


----------



## Moonscape (Apr 3, 2009)

A series I really enjoyed a few years ago in paper is now starting to be released for Kindle on Amazon and Smashwords.  It's the Gilded Age Mysteries--now called the Nell Sweeney series--by P. B. Ryan.

They are currently $2.99 each for the Kindle.  THe first four in the series are listed but the final two should be in the Kindle store soon.  They are all available on Smashwords now.

The first is Still Life With Murder.  It's the best, but the rest of the series is fine, too.  This one is so popular that it sells more in used copies than it's original list price now that it is out of print.

2. Murder in a Mill Town

3. Death on Beacon Hill

4. Murder on Black Friday

I gave up trying to build links a long time ago so someone can come back and do that instead.


----------



## Moonscape (Apr 3, 2009)

Another oldie but goodie: Crown Duel by Sherwood Smith is $3.56 in the Kindle store right now.  This one is a fantasy and has had a cult following for several years, not available in the Kindle store.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Just read H.P. Mallory's book, Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble, a Paranormal Romance. It was a goo, quick read. Loved the cover artwork, which she did herself.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Moonscape said:


> Another oldie but goodie: Crown Duel by Sherwood Smith is $3.56 in the Kindle store right now. This one is a fantasy and has had a cult following for several years, not available in the Kindle store.


Not sure what you mean in your post. You say, "...in the Kindle store right now." and then "...not available in the Kindle store." I did a "Sherwood Smith" search and nothing came up.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Not sure how you did your search, but when I did one on Sherwood Smith, I got a lot of hits (not many are bargains though).

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=sherwood+smith&ih=6_8_0_0_0_0_0_0_0_1.31_85&fsc=-1

And here's the one that Moonscape mentioned -- don't know it, but it has a great overall rating (126 reviews, 4.5 stars).


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.99


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

You can get the Crown Duel over at Smashwords for $2.99.  I picked it up at Smashwords for $2.50 in March during "Read an Ebook" Week.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Not sure how you did your search, but when I did one on Sherwood Smith, I got a lot of hits (not many are bargains though).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=sherwood+smith&ih=6_8_0_0_0_0_0_0_0_1.31_85&fsc=-1
> 
> And here's the one that Moonscape mentioned -- don't know it, but it has a great overall rating (126 reviews, 4.5 stars).


Thanks. I don't know what I did wrong with my search either. I'll give Moonscape a try. I think that Smith may have co-authored a book(s?) with Andre Norton.

Ooops! Didn't order "Moonscape" and got Crown Duel instead.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I'm currently reading this one. In fact I had originally pre ordered it at $9.99 (major publisher release). The author is on one of the amazon blogs about the book being lowered pricing on the kindle for a short time. I'm really enjoying it...mystery/thriller!









$3.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

WorldWar: In the Balance
WorldWar: Tilting the Balance

by Harry Turtledove, $6.29 for the pair

The first two novels of a great alternate history series by "The Master of Alternate History", Harry Turtledove. In 1942, while the great powers of Earth are stretched to the limit, fighting each other in World War II, an alien invasion army lands. These aliens have advanced technology, their ground and air weapons are similar to those that Earth wouldn't develop for more than fifty years, but the aliens, who are products of a conservative and stagnant society, are shocked to find that the humans (who they know as "big uglies" because of size and appearance) have advanced from the swords and battleaxes the humans were using at the time of the alien reconnaisance, just a few Earth centuries before!

Will the humans be able to avoid becoming unwilling subjects of the stagnating and suffocating alien empire? Can they do it without provoking the aliens to dropping nuclear weapons on the major Earth cities? A blend of "little guy" and "big guy" characters that include both humans and aliens will find out. I paid about $20 each for hardbacks of these two novels when they came out, but now they are a bit over $3 each on Kindle. Be warned there are a bunch more books in the series for about $7 each.


----------



## millard52english (Jul 22, 2010)

I think these ones are amazing for me to read....eagerly waiting to buy!!!


----------



## Jim Thomsen (Jul 25, 2010)

"Relatively Famous" by Jessica Park is the first YA - and first self-published e-book - from the co-author of several mainstream-published cozy mysteries. It went up a few weeks ago at $2.99.

My four-star review can be found on the book's Amazon page. But basically, it's good frothy beach-read fun for young teen girls.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$3.19


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

AlexJouJou said:


> I'm currently reading this one. In fact I had originally pre ordered it at $9.99 (major publisher release). The author is on one of the amazon blogs about the book being lowered pricing on the kindle for a short time. I'm really enjoying it...mystery/thriller!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This book just got a good write-up in the Washington Post today. . .in fact, it made me go check it out and when I saw the current price I had to just get it. . . .came here to tell everyone and was glad to see that someone else already had! 

*
Please, no chitchat in this thread.   

Betsy*

_I wasn't chitchatting. . . .I was endorsing. 

Besides, the original link was 5 posts up. 

--Ann_

_
One person's endorsement is another person's chitchat. But mainly I was just harassing you.  --Betsy_


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

$1.99











_It's summer on Nantucket, and as the season begins, three women arrive at the local airport, observed by Josh, a local boy, home from college. Burdened with small children, unwieldy straw hats, and some obvious emotional issues, the women--two sisters and one friend--make their way to the sisters' tiny cottage, inherited from an aunt. They're all trying to escape from something: Melanie, after seven failed in-vitro attempts, discovered her husband's infidelity and then her own pregnancy; Brenda embarked on a passionate affair with an older student that got her fired from her prestigious job as a professor in New York; and her sister Vickie, mother to two small boys, has been diagnosed with cancer. Soon Josh is part of the chaotic household, acting as babysitter, confidant, and, eventually, something more, while the women confront their pasts and map outtheir futures._


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

$1.79


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

A few dozen books are marked down right now, with various genres included, way to many to post individually, but are on these three blog posts (on my blog):

http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/2010/07/bargain-book-roundup-part-ii.html
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/2010/07/bargain-book-roundup-part-iii.html
http://booksontheknob.blogspot.com/2010/07/bargain-book-roundup-part-iv.html

The first two posts are fiction titles, the third one is humor, business/finance and non-fiction/biography. A few may be in topaz format (some had mobi and topaz on sale, so I used the mobi links), so you might want to check samples if that is a concern.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Free Range Knitter is now $9.99.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## madelonw1011 (Apr 23, 2009)

$1.99

_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the August 2010 Bargain Book Finds, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31051.0.html

Betsy


----------

